# Victoria Justice - Leaving the Swarovski Naughty or Nice Holiday Celebration in New York December 10, 2019 18x



## pofgo (11 Dez. 2019)




----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2019)

Sehr schön :thx:


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2019)

very leggy


----------



## MetalFan (14 Dez. 2019)

Thanks für Vic!


----------



## profaneproject (16 Dez. 2019)

_*Thanx 4 Victoria Justice !!*_


----------

